# My mp3 player is not working



## manuel1992 (Sep 28, 2012)

I tried to update his firmware and now is not working anymore.
If I turn on I leight turns on but the screen is black. The pc not recognize it (Unknown Device) even the default tools does not recognize it.
What can I do?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If the firmware somehow got corrupted during the update, there is a good chance that there may be no way to restore normal operation to the player.

Someone here may be able to offer further assistance if you told us the brand and model number of the player and how you tried to update the firmware.


----------



## manuel1992 (Sep 28, 2012)

It's a "s1mp3 player wilson co." I have the cd with Mp3 Player Utilities 4.15 into. There is an option "Mp3 Player Upgrade tool", with this I tried to intall a new firmware.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I am not familiar with that product. I did find a web site that offers public domain firmware and offers ways of possibly recovering a dead player and getting Windows to recognize it. The site appears to not have been updated for seven years and it is up to you to decided if you wish to try things on that site. *NOTE: Neither TSG or I can be responsible for what happens to your computer or player should you attempt to use any information or files on the linked site.*

http://www.s1mp3.org/en/docs_deadrec.php#top


----------



## manuel1992 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have done everything what in this site say but nothing work


----------



## Tergelet (Jan 30, 2013)

cwwozniak said:


> If the firmware somehow got corrupted during the update, there is a good chance that there may be no way to restore normal operation to the player..


You are right, there are greater chance that it got corrupted, depending on the brand of the mp3 player, there could be a chance to restore it.


----------

